# Amity International School



## Huda1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello expats!

Relocating to 7 sun place as my 6 years old son would call it in August. Have recently accepted a place at a the new school at EL Bahia *Amity International School* ..I Will appreciate if anyone out there who would kindly tell me where to start to looking for areas to live in. Particularly areas close to school as don't want the little one to commute for long.

Hoping for some parents who have kids joining the new school reading this!

Any info from anyone would be really appreciated!

Thanks x


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Amity is out of town.
Nearest expat communities are Hydra village, Reef and Al Zeina.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sleepy_fish (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

I've been living in Abu Dhabi with my 6 years old daughter for 2 years but we decided to change school so she will be in Amity as well. We are living in Al Reef. As it mentioned here, Al Reef, Hydra village are the closest as Al Bahia area seems to be only for locals.



Huda1 said:


> Hello expats!
> 
> Relocating to 7 sun place as my 6 years old son would call it in August. Have recently accepted a place at a the new school at EL Bahia *Amity International School* ..I Will appreciate if anyone out there who would kindly tell me where to start to looking for areas to live in. Particularly areas close to school as don't want the little one to commute for long.
> 
> ...


----------

